

Boom in satellite ship tracking - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-28372461

======
toberascher
Being a pilot, this technology reminds me of "Mode S" transponder systems
transmitting to SSR and ADB-S to identify a civil aircraft by its call-sign
and exchanging various other information with the recipient (e.g., to avoid
collision). Here's the ICAO specs
[http://www.icao.int/isbn/Lists/Publications/DispForm.aspx?ID...](http://www.icao.int/isbn/Lists/Publications/DispForm.aspx?ID=2052)

